# Pipe Forum - Blind Review #2



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

link to blind review #1

no, not a contest like they do in the cigar area, just wanting to have some fun.

Stipulations:
1A - I'm too lazy to re-number them all. *ONLY NEWER SMOKERS THIS TIME!*
1 - you must post a detailed review in this topic (i will revise the form i've been using)
2 - you must attempt to guess what the blend is at the end
3 - you don't win jack squat (other than a few 'oooohs' and 'ahs' from the onlookers and the tobacco you get to smoke), this is for fun
4 - i just wanted to make a 4th one, no real reason
5 - nobody from "blind review #1" is eligible to play this round - we gotta spread the wealth

the first *5* (five) _active pipe forum members*_ to post that they want in will get a small sample from me. enough for 2 or 3 bowls.
_*active pipe forum members_ = if you make real pipe related responses, take part in any of the PIF/MAW/Reviews/Tonights Smoke topics, then you're good to go - ONLY newbs this time.

this is #2 because i am doing this every couple of months, if that's okay with you all/if we get a good turnout. if someone doesn't write a review, then they won't get in on any of the possible future blind reviews. :tg
it may also morph into something else later on, right now we're just doing it to do it, cuz we can, i'm a grown ass man and don't need your permission.

List of 5 players:
Papichulo
Geist
dogsplayinpoker
uncballzer
jquirit


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Greg, I am game. I am still learning how to smoke a pipe and have not experienced more then a dozen tobaccos.

List of 5 players:
Papichulo


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

hmmmm I'd like to do this.

I might be a bit too fresh. I won't have access to a pipe for another 2 weeks.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't know how my pedestrian tongue will perform but I am game.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

List of 5 players:
1. Papichulo
2. Geist
3. Dogsplayinpoker


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Don't know how my pedestrian tongue will perform but I am game.


:r "newbie" enough to the forum, i suppose.  sonoIo

you three are in so far. need 2 more.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> :r "newbie" enough to the forum, i suppose.  sonoIo
> 
> you three are in so far. need 2 more.


I'm game.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

May I play too?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> :r "newbie" enough to the forum, i suppose.  sonoIo
> 
> you three are in so far. need 2 more.


I knew that damn avatar was a bad idea!! The wife is "outing" me!
Actually I thought you meant "newbie" to the blind review. If you are looking for new pipe smokers, i will step aside on this one.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i would liekto if you have room. i am a pretty new pipe smoker.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1111


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bummer... missed this again. Oh well, I look forward to the next blind tasting p


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Greg! I missed it this time, but I look forward to reading everyone's reviews!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I knew that damn avatar was a bad idea!! The wife is "outing" me!
> Actually I thought you meant "newbie" to the blind review. If you are looking for new pipe smokers, i will step aside on this one.


nah, you're good to go.

i need your addy's PM'd to me (even if i've gotten a package from you, my wife won't let me keep anything, yet we've got all her sh*t laying around).


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

IHT said:


> nah, you're good to go.
> 
> i need your addy's PM'd to me (even if i've gotten a package from you, my wife won't let me keep anything, yet we've got all her sh*t laying around).


I know how that is brother!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all 5 samples shipped today, 1st class mail, no DC #. let me know when you get them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i NEED to update this review sheet... really, i do.

*Place & Date* = 3Dec07 (my garage)
*Tobacco* = blind review #2
*Tobacco Cut* = little curlies
*Cut Width* = thin/fine (shag when rubbed out)
*Cut Length* = long (like old Three Nuns)
*Ingredients* = VAs, from all over, including those fire cured kind from Africa. 

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6 - deep dark brown, little curlies and stringy thin ribbon cut, shag-like.
*Condition *(humidity level): 4 - needs a little air time.
*Smell*: 6 - if you love strong in your face fire cured leaf, definite pungeant aroma, can ghost a pipe quick.
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 6 - when fully rubbed out, very fine shag cut, easy to pack, also easy to OVER pack. 
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 6 - easy when dried out enough. can be hard to keep lit if you don't pay attention and it's moist.
*Taste*: 6 - to me, because i love that african fire cured leaf that whoops ass.
*Room Note/Aroma*: 4 - i don't know, i'm smoking it and my dogs don't talk.
*Consistency of taste*: 6 
*Combustion*: 4 - would be a 6 if i left it dry another 20 minutes.
*Humidity during smoke*: 4 - haven't had to run a cleaner thru yet, because i've been busy typing and talking to my son who won't leave me alone. if i'd have been puffing constant, i'd probably need to run one thru.
*Tongue irritations*: 6 - none.
*Throat irritation*: 6 - none.
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6 - if i can make it through the entire bowl, i'd be amazed.
*After-taste/Finish*: 6 - this paired with a stout is perfect.
*quality-price rapport*: 6 - this is a BULK tobacco, pretty darn cheap i suppose.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* 89

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:
wow. it's got power to spare, that's for sure. the flavor is very deep and smokey. hints of sweetness are in there if you take your time.
be careful not to smoke this on an empty stomach or a large bowl. if you don't think VAs have enough flavor for you, this will change your mind.

i'll try to revamp this score sheet tomorrow if i get time.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

don't you still have the one that we toyed with a couple months back?

I'll take that as a NO


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> don't you still have the one that we toyed with a couple months back?
> 
> I'll take that as a NO


i do, somewhere in my PMs, i'm just in my garage running on battery power without a mouse, etc. takes longer to mess with... and i'm trying to keep from snapping my sons neck for not leaving the puppy alone... i 'm trying to relax and seem to be more tense now. 

i'll work on it, use your suggestions and a few other ideas i have had.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Woot woot! I have not received anything yet, but I look forward to it:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you all should have it by now. let me know if you got it with a quick post here.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> you all should have it by now. let me know if you got it with a quick post here.


Just now got mine out of the mailbox; Will try a little tonight--smells sooo good already!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Haven't received mine yet, I'll let you know.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm still tinkering with the review form.
trying to find a mix of what matters and getting rid of what doesn't and how can i manage to make that add up to 100. :hn

lets see how this works out, i'll smoke some of the blend tonight... the problem i/we were running into was when a smoke tasted awesome, then you factor in little nitpicky things that carried the same weight, it dropped the overall rating down mroe than it should. trying to figure out a way to weigh the "flavor" of the tobacco more heavily than things like "tin aroma" or "room note" or "how cute it is in the tin or the tin art", shite that don't matter.

here's my latest attempt, with input from EvanS (still have the PMs, evan )

*Tobacco* = 
*Place & Date* = 
*Tobacco Cut & Appearance* = 
*Ingredients* = 
*Smoking Conditions* =

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-8*:
*Smell in Tin*: 
*Packing *: 
*Lighting *: 
*Taste Quality*:
*Room Note/Aroma*:
*Overall Burning Quality*: 
*Tongue irritations*:
*Nose irritation*: 
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 
*After-taste/Finish*:

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (20 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (15 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (10 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (5 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100*:

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions*:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Tobacco* = blind review #2
*Place & Date* = garage, Pearl Harbor Day '07
*Tobacco Cut & Appearance* = little curlies and shag
*Ingredients* = all African leaf VAs
*Smoking Conditions* = controlled environment, space heat approx. 8 ft away, sitting on a folding chair (or i'd have been layin on the concrete)

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-8*:
*Smell in Tin*: 8 - it's bulk, no tin.  smells strong, like fire cured african leaf
*Packing *: 8 - super easy, once gently rubbed. i took a small pinch, rolled it up in my hand, gently slid it into the chamber.
*Lighting *: 6 - had i let it dry at all, would've been easier.
*Taste Quality*: 7 - i love it, but some of the flavor is masked by the initial power ever draw.
*Room Note/Aroma*: 7 - hell i don't know, but i bet it's very nice.
*Overall Burning Quality*: 8 - even burning, easy burning, shaggy cut when rubbed out
*Tongue irritations*: 8 - none
*Nose irritation*: 5 - if you're not use to it, blowing out the nose will cause your tear ducts to start working.
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 8 
*After-taste/Finish*: 4 - after taste is mixed. part great flavor, part burnt ash. i get that "chew on the tongue" feeling i use to get with cuban cigars.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (20 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (15 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (10 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (5 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100*: 84

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions*:
HOLY MOTHER OF NICOTINE! i'm starting my review down here, damnit. in case i can't finish, cuz i'm feelin light heeaded, a little shaky... i was about half done with my bowl and looke over at my beer to see if that was talkin to me, and i had only drank about 1/4 of it at that time... it's the tobacco speakin in tongues. and it called me "sally".
sorry, newbs, don't hold it against me. pleaes, somke this in a small bowl, eat something before, and have something with sugar (no carbination) to drink with it.
wow. i'll add more in a bit.

okay, more stuff. had to sit and watch some "pear harbor" stuff on the military channel with my son, explain a little bit to him.
but, while smoking, i FINALLY understood what some ppl mean by "soapy/floral" notes. well, this should be the standard. i finally get it. it's not an "additive" like some ppl think, it's the damn fire cured african tobacco that it's made with. that's one of the flavors, and i like.
alright, time to add up the score, see how it differs.

84, which is less than the 89 i scored it the last time. i guess they're probably both accurate. where it loses out is the strength causing a little nose burn, and aftertaste.
maybe i should put a non-point area in the top for "strength"?? if so, it would be on top of the chart. full on strong.

this is part of a review of this tobacco done by someone else: _"It's definitely not a casual tobacco. The strength, especially, upon lighting is close to being overwhelming."_


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't wait to here what this tobacco is. All this talk about a powerful tobacco has got me excited. I have never had a pipe tobacco where I could feel the nicotine, but I am always looking for one.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine got here today but I didn't get in 'til late so I will have to smoke a bowl tomorrow and Monday and post the review.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tobacco = blind review #2
Place & Date = My living room with the patio door wide open.
Tobacco Cut & Appearance = finer then normal strips of shag
Ingredients = Not sure, but I am thinking VA, but I am not sure because the hash had heavy volcanic/mineral content. Kinda like you see an aged Padron 1926s or something fine. I think it is the mineral content or possibly very white ash on the tips of the tobacco, but not throughout the ash. Hopefully this makes sense. 
Smoking Conditions = It is a beautiful day out and about 74 degrees
Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-8:
Smell in Tin: 8 - bulk. smells strong, like cured Copenhagen-like smell, but without any menthol like aroma.
Packing : 7 - easy, but I thought is was a bit wet. I should have let it out to dry a little.
Lighting : 6 - a little difficult, but after I tamped it it was a dream, but I was surprised that I had to relight several times. I did not over pack, but when I would relight it would smoke fine until I put it down for a few minutes.
Taste Quality: 7 - I really enjoyed it
Room Note/Aroma: 7 - I can't smell anything over-powering, but a faint oaky/pete smell; you know like a fine single malt Scotch aroma.
Overall Burning Quality: 8 - even burning, easy burning, shaggy cut when rubbed out
Tongue irritations: 7 - none
Nose irritation: 8 - none
Satisfaction of smoke: 8 
After-taste/Finish: 6 - kind of a blunt finish to the taste buds with a semi-sauna like sensation of oak and raw almonds.

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (20 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (15 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (10 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (5 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 72 (I might of missed a block/line of points)

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:
Well, I really enjoyed the flavor finished the whole bowl well over an hour long ride in my Savinelli Punto Oro Billiard. I did have lunch before I smoked the bowl and accompanied my pipe with a glass of honey-sweetened sun tea. My son was watching the Matrix and I was surfing the net house hunting. I really felt I could smoke this tobacco anytime. Maybe since I have been smoking medium to full bodied cigars for fifteen years the nicotine did not get to me. 

I am a bit apprehensive about the quality of my review, but I am still learning a lot from you all about pipe smoking. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to endulge. I have thick skin so go ahead bash mep


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

HOly Sh*t! Fifteen minutes after finishing the bowl I was bum-rushed with a delay nicotine knock out. I had no idea. You know, this does not happen to me often, but I will relate this to my cigar experiences. I started getting the hiccups and a bit light headed. You did it to my Greg:gn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice review work. nobody cares if it reads like mark twain, they want to know your experience with it, no matter how it reads.

yep, i use to have no problem going to herfs and smoking 8 cigars straight, all pretty potent cubans... this tobacco, on the other hand, i would stack it up against any of the strongest cigars anyone can imagine. smoke a medium sized bowl of this, or a party Salamone, young RyJ Cazadore, i can hang with those, not this tobacco.

ps - you forgot to add the bottom score of 15, so you graded it an *87*.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

IHT said:


> nice review work. nobody cares if it reads like mark twain, they want to know your experience with it, no matter how it reads.
> 
> yep, i use to have no problem going to herfs and smoking 8 cigars straight, all pretty potent cubans... this tobacco, on the other hand, i would stack it up against any of the strongest cigars anyone can imagine. smoke a medium sized bowl of this, or a party Salamone, young RyJ Cazadore, i can hang with those, not this tobacco.
> 
> ps - you forgot to add the bottom score of 15, so you graded it an *87*.


Thanks for correcting my cigar. I am still miffed on slow knock out punch. I am still feeling it:chk


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Tobacco = blind review #2
Place & Date = My car and smoker's bench at work.
Tobacco Cut & Appearance = shag and plug pieces
Ingredients = Got to be Virginias, fire cured(?), no casing 
Smoking Conditions = 75 degrees around 3 pm
Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-8:
Smell in Tin: 8 - smells like 1792, from what I remember 
Packing : 8- didn't have any issues with moistness 
Lighting : 5 - for some reason I had to relight a few times, a 5 just because it wasn't a pleasant taste, kinda like sucking on charcoal 
Taste Quality: 8 - the first bowl was not good but I think this was due to the cob I used. 2nd bowl in a briar dedicated to strong tobaccos was very good
Room Note/Aroma: 8 - did not skunk up my car, suprised me. I kept smelling fig or fermented raisin which wasn't a bad thing
Overall Burning Quality: 6 - had to relight quite a few times to catch the edges
Tongue irritations: 8 - none
Nose irritation: 8 - none
Satisfaction of smoke: 8 
After-taste/Finish: 7- left the inside of my mouth coated as often is the case with stronger blends, round on the palate 

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (20 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (15 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (10 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (5 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 89...want some 

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: My first bowl was awful(I actually smelled armpit at one point) but as I stated that was probably the pipe. Fared much better the 2nd bowl. I didn't find this over-powering in strength. I smoked it with some respect, I knew it could overwhelm me if I puffed it like an engine and maybe slow and steady is the way to appreciate this tobacco. Similar to 1792 but a more palatable finish. Not raw in any way. A fine full tobacco, straight forward. No extraneous flavors. Would have been awesome with a stout or some rye, but no drinky at work
My guess, from my experiences and some hints: Kendal Kentucky by Gawith Hoggarth


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Since I've just got started in pipe tobacco, I have no clue when it comes to "official terms," so I'm gonna describe it as best as possible using descriptive terms (lets see, can I remember 7th grade english now . . . . )

*Tobacco* = blind review #2
*Place & Date* = 12/9/2007, my apartment
*Tobacco Cut & Appearance* = very dark long thin strips and twists of the strips
*Ingredients* = Latakia? Not sure what else it could be at time moment, give me a few more years before I could say for sure.
*Smoking Conditions* = around 65 degrees while trying to study

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-8*:
*Smell in Tin*: bulk; wow, love the smell--heavy dowsed campfire smell --8
*Packing *: Hadn't packed any like this before, so it was definitely something new to figure out how to pack this one. It wanted to tangle in with itself when trying to get it into the bowl. Little too long for my tastes on packing--6
*Lighting *: May have been a little wetter than should have been when I lit it; the baccy expanded a lot more than expected on the second light--6
*Taste Quality*: First impression, really spicy. Almost as much as a Pepin cigar. I like that though, if in the mood--8
*Room Note/Aroma*: Unable to tell d/t congestion, therefore will give neutral #--4
*Overall Burning Quality*: Had to relight a couple of times, but that may just be from an inexperienced smoker--6
*Tongue irritations*: Doesn't really have any tongue irritations, allows me to keep tasting the tobacco longer--8
*Nose irritation*: The spice is beginning to really open me up. I don't know whether to give that a higher score, or lower. It definitely could be more irritating if I wasn't congested--7
*Satisfaction of smoke*: Could fill the kick just a few minutes in--7
*After-taste/Finish*: Doesn't seem to linger too long, which is definitely a plus compared to other things I've had, but does leave a creamy texture afterwards that I'm not too thrilled about--5

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (20 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (15 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (10 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (5 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100*: 80

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions*: When I first opened the bag, well, even before I opened the bag, I could smell this tobacco, and it smelled wonderful; it has a similar smell to Squadron Leader, which I like very well, but much stronger than that. It did remind me at one point of chewing tobacco my father used to use. Just a few minutes in, I felt the kick, it's getting ready to put me down--a bad thing because I'm also having to study tonight for an exam tuesday. Had to set the first bowl down and pick back up later. The spiciness of it makes me like it because it's a lot different from other things I've smoked, of which I'm pretty inexperienced in that aspect, but it's something I'd have to be in the mood for, probably not a daily thing, but every couple days or once a week.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

couple notes.

obviously, by my own reviews, it's nothing but VA leaf (no latakia, perique, oriental, nuthin), but it's of the african varieties. not many tobacco companies use these african varieties in their blends, and only two that i know of will use ONLY this stuff in the blend (SG and G&H).

it may remind you of chewing tobacco because the old sailors use to chew on this in the "rope/twist" version instead of smoking it.

i'm gonna have to try some more tomorrow. it's got a kick, and dogsplayinpoker is right, it goes great with a stout.

i'll tell you all what it is after everyone does a review and gives it a guess.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> couple notes.
> 
> obviously, by my own reviews, it's nothing but VA leaf (no latakia, perique, oriental, nuthin), but it's of the african varieties. not many tobacco companies use these african varieties in their blends, and only two that i know of will use ONLY this stuff in the blend (SG and G&H).
> 
> ...


Well, guess I at least had the Squadron Leader part right by SG p


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

IHT said:


> i'll tell you all what it is after everyone does a review and gives it a guess.


Sorry for the hold up, guys!

I'm still at school and without my pipe, and "studying" for finals, so I should have my review up by thursday or friday, saturday at the latest.

p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Geist said:


> Sorry for the hold up, guys!
> p


no rush at all. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

another bowl, almost all of it (got to work too quick), didn't kick me in the "jimmy" like the others have. same pipe, too, Orlik Canadian.

i like this stuff a lot (will need to order more as the 4 oz i got are more than half gone), easy to pack/light/smoke, good for driving with - although operating heavy machinary if you're not use to this isn't a smart move.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Great reviews everyone. Nice approach to a totally foreign leaf, and I am glad to hear that you are generally enjoying it. 

Keep it up...dying to hear what this is


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Sorry for the hold-up but I'm worried, I haven't seen it yet out here and it's going on nearly a week. Hopefully it'll show up in the mailbox today.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tobacco = Blind Review #2
Place & Date = My very cold garage on Dec. 14th, 2007 @ 7 PM
Tobacco Cut & Appearance = mixture of very long strands (quite interwoven) and coins (pre-rub)
Ingredients = If IHT hadn't given it away, I would of probably said some combination of Va and burley or Latakia, or some component with a heavy smokey texture.
Smoking Conditions = Probably in the low/mid 40s, no open doors or windows. No heater. Bottle of water. Smoked it in an estate Stanwell (that was used for Va's).

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-8:
Smell in Tin: 7 - very smokey, but with a hint of what I'd call sweetness to it. Definitely Va in that regards. Quite pleasing to the nose, no real harshness to it.
Packing : 6 - let it dry out for about an hour after rubbing it out (since the baccy was received in a mixture of rubbed and un-rubbed state). Wasn't too sticky and seemed to fill fine. Packed it to a light draw consistenty because I am concerned of tounge bite (it did smell a lot sweeter than the Va's I have tried before).
Lighting : 7 - Very easy to light. First light, puff, tamp. Wait 10 seconds. Light again, puff, tamp. Wait 10 seconds. Light, puff, tamp.. and the pipe is going. 
Taste Quality: 6 - First few draws were of some spice, kinda like pepper but more subtle (leaves a nice tingle, not like tounge bite). And smoke, not like cigar smoke but more of the smoke you get from good bbq.
Room Note/Aroma: 5 - It doens't smell obnoxious, but neither is it smelling like poppuri! It's a nice medium which I feel won't offend many people (it smells better than cigarette smoke!).
Overall Burning Quality:
Tongue irritations: 3 - Originally a 6. The tingle only gets stronger the further into the bowl I get. This sorta dampens my enthusiasm for the baccy as it starts overwhelming the after-taste. This could be a side-effect of the cold weather also messing with the mucus glands and making me more sensitive to this (next time I try this I need to try this at the cigar bar where it's heated).
Nose irritation: 3 - Originally a 5. The tingle from the baccy on the tounge isn't only on the tounge, but also the throat. Again, the tingle starts becoming more prevalant than being able to taste the subtlties of the after-taste/finish.
Satisfaction of smoke: 4 - Originally a 6. It's good, the inital draw is a nice mixture of spice, smoke, and sweet but the inability truely enjoy the after-taste/finish does hurt it.
After-taste/Finish: 3 - Originally I had this as a 6 when I first started out with the bowl, but slowly lowered it to a 3. The slight spice and sweet was a nice finish, when I could still taste and enjoy it.

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (20 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (15 pts)
_X_only if someone gave me a tin, etc (10 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (5 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 53

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:
This baccy definitely needs another try, but somewhere else warmer. I feel that trying it out in the garage (and with it being so cold) has dampened my ability to properly enjoy it. I do believe, when tried again during warm conditions, my score would be different (as the original scores would reflect), especially in the categories of tounge irritation, nose irritation, satisfaction of smoke, and after-taste/finish.

From first blush, this baccy felt to me to be a great blend. The ease of lighting and the first few draws from the pipe made it very enjoyable. A literal explosion of spice and smoke with a gradual transition to a bit of sweet. The original flavors remind me of a DPG Blue Label cigar in some regards (which is my go-to cigar). To some it may seem a bit overwhelming but, as some people have noted, those of us transitioning from cigars to pipe baccy tend to favor the stronger, more potent blends of pipe baccy than those that would favor the more subtle nuances of a straight Va or VaPer blend.

In conclusion, anybody reading this review I would tell you to take my review (as it stands) with a grain of salt. I do not believe this baccy to be as bad as the score would make it out to be, but this is what it is right now. I'd like to take another shot at re-reviewing this once it warms up here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

great work on the review, thanks.


anyone have an guesses as to what it is?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> great work on the review, thanks.
> 
> anyone have an guesses as to what it is?


No clue; haven't smoked anything other than cigars that have had that taste in it; nothing in the pipe i've smoked yet has even come near that.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Ooops.. I missed a category altogether!

*Overall Burning Quality:* 7 - burned clean and easy. No real big issues with tunneling or anything of the like. Require a few relights but that was more from me putting down the pipe and making entries into the review form rather than an issue with the baccy (still can't clench a pipe in my teeth and type at the laptop at the same time!)

So actually.. the score is now 60/100! Slowly getting better already.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Geist said:


> Sorry for the hold up, guys!
> 
> I'm still at school and without my pipe, and "studying" for finals, so I should have my review up by thursday or friday, saturday at the latest.
> 
> p


pssst - it's wednesday. :tu

anywho, we'll forgo waiting and i'll just say what it is:

GH&Co BROWN TWIST SLICED


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Great work everyone, and thanks for putting this out Greg.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> anywho, we'll forgo waiting and i'll just say what it is:
> 
> GH&Co BROWN TWIST SLICED


Man, no wonder my mouth was all tingly! There's probably more nicotine in there than I've had up to this point smoking cigars! :r

Thanks for the opportunity, IHT. From this experience, at least, now I know where some of my limits lay and what kind of moderation (in pipe baccy0 I need to look for.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> anywho, we'll forgo waiting and i'll just say what it is:
> 
> GH&Co BROWN TWIST SLICED


I can't get the taste outta my pipe!!!! I'm gonna have to buy some of this I suppose and just subjugate that pipe to it alone . . . . p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

guess what just made it on my next tobacco order!
Thanks for the opportunity to try a very interesting tobacco.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

eh, all in fun. gives us something to do around these parts.

now to figure out what blind review #3 might be.

also, if anyone else wants to do their own, go for it. start your own, have some fun, i don't have a monopoly on blind reviews. :tu


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll get my review up soon... I was sick all this week! 

sorry puffers!


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Tobacco = blind review #2
> Place & Date = off and on this week, my garage
> Tobacco Cut & Appearance = plug cut
> Ingredients = dark virginias
> ...


my comments are filled in


----------

